# Sat Nav on Blackberry



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

I want to know if anyone is using Sat Nav on their blackberry? if so which software works here. I was using Vodafone Sat Nav at home on my BB and loved it!

I'm about to get a car, and I'm very intimidated by all the round abouts and interchanges! I need something that can talk me through them! I just was looking at the prices, and I think I may as well just get a blackberry instead of a stand alone unit. I found the vodafone maps good and more up to date than the ones on the stand alone units, as you download the map for each trip.

I'm keen to hear opinions!


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Amtobi said:


> I want to know if anyone is using Sat Nav on their blackberry? if so which software works here. I was using Vodafone Sat Nav at home on my BB and loved it!
> 
> I'm about to get a car, and I'm very intimidated by all the round abouts and interchanges! I need something that can talk me through them! I just was looking at the prices, and I think I may as well just get a blackberry instead of a stand alone unit. I found the vodafone maps good and more up to date than the ones on the stand alone units, as you download the map for each trip.
> 
> I'm keen to hear opinions!


Hey - I use the maps that are built into the BB. When it works (which is not all the time) it does the job but it is not turn by turn. I've got lost enough now that I know my way around most place without needing maps (although Bur Dubai and Karama still do my head in). Sat Nav in the UAE is notoriously problematic due to the constant changes in the roads. Apprently the iphone has some decent apps though....sat nav combined with radar locations is a good combo. 

Hopefully others may also reply to this...I would also be interested to hear what others think of sat nav options.


----------

